# Flatheads in Sandusky Bay



## ohiosquatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I've seen a few threads here asking about Flatheads in Sandusky Bay. Although I have yet to catch one myself, while getting bait tonight at the store in Bayview..I seen a pic on the wall that was an obvious Flatty..I asked the guy that worked there if it was caught there in the Bay, and he said yes. They are out there, you just don't see them like you do the channels....the tail gave it away. Now I have to find a way to drag one in myself.....crap..!!!


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

I would have kinda hinted up to maybe if he knew about where it was caught. I'm thinking maybe down by the mouth of the river. Cant say we have caught one in the bay but my buddy had a kat last year that looked like a flattie but wrapped around the anchor line and it was game over. I belive they are in the bay but not in large numbers. Keep fishing the old bridge and around Clemens and you may get lucky.


----------

